# RED--FOX-----MOUNT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This fox is the one my Buddy caught this winter--His first fox at 79--Charlie trapped his first Bobcat last year which I'd had posted--When Charlie woke from his Nap this afternoon the fox was sitting in his living room





















hahaahaa That was fun---He called me . I could see the smile on his face----------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another fine piece of work there Skip!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking mount!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

An absolutely beautiful mount, well done Skip!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *This fox is the one my Buddy caught this winter--*


Did you skin it alive? LOL Awesome mount SB!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip, It's even better than you led me to believe it was.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skipper, Charlie probably thought he was in heaven waking up to such a beautiful looking animal staring at him HA !!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang skip I thought the first picture was while he was still in the trap!! And the second picture down, the expression looks like our smallest dog when she knows she did something wrong and knows you know LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is such a realistic looking mount Skip! I showed it to my brother and told him to take a look at this picture of this fox. He said that was an awesome picture, I then told him it was a mount and he was amazed!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

At first I thought it was a picture of a fox before the mount to be followed my pictures of the mount.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome Skip ! Looks like it's still alive just sitting there.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

VERY COOL!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skip, Some day you are going to have to take several of your mounts and place them around your front yard or another busy area. Just so you can photos of people stopping to point !!

As you did with your full size buck mount making the rub !

Job well done.

Glad your friend had a smile and not a pile.


----------

